# Boat Detailing



## joshalaska (Dec 13, 2012)

http://www.autodetailersofnwflorida.com It's been a while since I've been on here. Just wanted to let everyone know of my services again







. We offer BOAT. RV. Auto Detailing. I've got prices, pictures and info all on the site. We are licensed/insured and we're mobile so we come to you. We work Mon-Sat 7am-7pm. Call me at 850-497-2907 if you have any questions or want to set up a time. We offer High speed buffing, polishing, oxidation removal, interior and exterior boat detailing.


----------

